# MMAF Graphics Competition (3) voting



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the official voting thread for the MMAF Graphics Competitiong (3)

Please vote for who you think did the best work.

Theme: *Scary/horror/creepy/you get the idea.*

*Killstarz*









*HitOrGetHit*









Good luck, guys.​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Went with Killstarz. Could of easily gone with HOGH purely because it's Freddy, and we all love a bit of Nightmare on Elmstreet. But Killstarz is put together really well. I like the way you've moved the stock up slightly in certain segments, and blurred others. The small text to the far right is a bit out of place imo. Draws the eye away but great piece man.

Great job by both, but we need to start getting more interest again here. Where's everyone gone!?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, the interest has been lost for some reason.

It's been two days, not many votes, I am going to have to figure out a new way to promote the competitions.

I'm calling it, though. Killstarz wins.

Good job to both of you.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Also going with Killstarz - sorry HOGH 

But for me choice of color, motive and the general mood of the picture takes it home... Had to take a lot of fiddiling to create that


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nicely done for both guys i see big futures for both of you guys keep at it.. im a HUGE fan of Freddy had to go with Hit..


----------

